# Some live show footage from our UK tour :D



## SilverEvolver

Hey!

Just pushing this out there to see what you guys think 



Sound was taken straight off the desk and shot in house.

also we played a festival slot last night - 



Cheers!

If you like what you hear you can check us out at The Karhu Groove


----------

